# CC Lurching forward(DSG transmission)



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

I am currently having an issue with the transmission(DSG). basically what is happening is that occasionally when leaving from a standstill the car will lurch forward when i lift off the brake and then jumps when i press the gas. It is not smooth at all when leaving from a standstill and I am going to take it in to the dealership but since it is spiratic I wanted to see if anyone had the same issue and what the issue/solution might be.

Thanks in advance.

***UPDATE***:thumbup:

So I got a call from the service department and they said it needs a new Mechatronics?? unit. They said it will take 3 days to order and get it here.

I will let you all know how that works but at least they recognized it as a problem and not normal operation.:thumbup:


----------



## Romeo Chi (Jun 23, 2005)

Try turning off the Auto Hold option if you have that on. My car tends to do the lurch thing when it is on. If you have Auto Hold turned off and the issue is still there, try giving the car more time between pressing the brake and pressing the throttle. You almost need to be heavy foot in first gear DSG, to have the smooth feeling that a full auto transmission has.


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*cc*

I don't currently use the Auto Hold so i double checked that. I have been doing some searching and it seems to be a reoccurring problem on the DSG. I guess i will ask the dealer when they call me tomorrow to follow up on how i like the car.

I just didn't know if there was a service bulletin out on it at all.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

i went to the dealer about the same thing...they told me it was normal for the dsg to act this way....but it does not feel normal at all


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> i went to the dealer about the same thing...they told me it was normal for the dsg to act this way....but it does not feel normal at all


x2 !! Everyone in my family who drives my car bring this up each time and I keep telling them that it is normal..


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Honestly from what i've understood that's just the way the car is. I don't have problems with mine you just get used to it?


----------



## CC Deville (Sep 26, 2010)

a friend of mine had this problem with his DSG GTI... turned out the Magnatronix (spelling ?) module was bad... dealer changed it under warranty, BUT, it was out of stock and took a month to get it from Germany... so he was in a Chrysler 300 rental for a month... (what a POS btw) anyway thats just my 2 cents...


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

FYI :Its called the Mechatronics module, it is the electronics and solinoid hydraulic valves that controls the clutches and gear selector servos. It is mounted to the side of the transmission.


----------



## A-10Wingman (Aug 10, 2010)

I have the same issue.

I have already taken it to the shop and had the speed control sensor replaced.?.? It left me on the side of the highway with 5k miles on the damn thing.
I was merging onto the highway, the rpm shot up to redline but the car was drifting as if it was in neutral. A message came up on the dash saying STOP car immediately transmission overheating.... WTF


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

it lurches forward a little right? From my driving experience, it takes almost a second for clutch to engage, then gas lightly. But you will still feel like it's a manual from the slight vibration initially. (correct me if i'm wrong, then i might need to pay the dealership a visit)


----------



## L0U (Jul 15, 2009)

*hill hold on works best for me*

if you use the hill hold, it will enguage the brakes when you come to a stop, and it will not creep. Then when you apply gas it will take off normaly. I find the dsg start stop far quirkier with hill hold off.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

The mechatronics controller in your DSG is malfunctioning. The DSG should not lurch. The clutch should engage smoothly. It is normal for it to be a bit more ubrupt going up hill. If you car feels like someone popping the clutch from a stop, take it to a dealer to have it serviced. 

I am on my second mechatronics controller. It was replaced after having the same problem the OP is describing. Your dealer may try a software upgrade to fix the problem, but it didn't work on my car.


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*CC*



Scott Evil said:


> The mechatronics controller in your DSG is malfunctioning. The DSG should not lurch. The clutch should engage smoothly. It is normal for it to be a bit more abrupt going up hill. If you car feels like someone popping the clutch from a stop, take it to a dealer to have it serviced.
> 
> I am on my second mechatronics controller. It was replaced after having the same problem the OP is describing. Your dealer may try a software upgrade to fix the problem, but it didn't work on my car.


Thanks for the information everyone, I made an appointment to take it in tomorrow and will update when I get some resolution


----------



## idq1i (Nov 2, 2009)

How do you people find dealers that actually address your concerns. All my local (NYC/LI) area dealers that I have tried with my last passat or current 2010 cc seem programmed to say " Oh that's a normal feature." They say that before I even finish a sentence. They even tried that when there was water pouring into the car through my rear windows (A well known TSB). Any suggestions? My car is is doing the whiplash-inducing lurch particularly when it's hot.

I love the car, the looks and the interior, but I can't deal with the service departments. I work on cars as a hobby, I have the Vag software, and obviously VW service departments can't deal with people that know more than just the location of the brake pedal. Recently, I caused a short circuit in my service adviser's brain when I told him that I will skip on their nearly $1k brake service and do the work myself. "......But...but the EPB ("special brake" was his term) needs a special kind of vw computer." Wow, no, really?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

idq1i said:


> How do you people find dealers that actually address your concerns. All my local (NYC/LI) area dealers that I have tried with my last passat or current 2010 cc seem programmed to say " Oh that's a normal feature." They say that before I even finish a sentence. They even tried that when there was water pouring into the car through my rear windows (A well known TSB). Any suggestions? My car is is doing the whiplash-inducing lurch particularly when it's hot.
> 
> I love the car, the looks and the interior, but I can't deal with the service departments. I work on cars as a hobby, I have the Vag software, and obviously VW service departments can't deal with people that know more than just the location of the brake pedal. Recently, I caused a short circuit in my service adviser's brain when I told him that I will skip on their nearly $1k brake service and do the work myself. "......But...but the EPB ("special brake" was his term) needs a special kind of vw computer." Wow, no, really?


hahahaha..that's funny dude.. I have the same problem with my dealer..guess how long it took it for them to give me an "analysis" of the problem? 5 mins over the phone when I left it for the 10k service..he just yelled out to some guy while I was on the phone and apparently the other guy just told him it's normal.. This is the problem itself but then there is the advice from this forum that i followed..as mentioned in a previous post when you start from a standstill don't hit the gas pedal right away..wait for about 2 secs and you will feel the DSG shifting then press on the gas for a smooth start


----------



## BMWERKEN135 (Jan 6, 2010)

Been having the same problem with my 2010 CC Sport R-Line. I noticed the lurching/surging from a stand still is worse when the engine is warm (after a freeway run). Letting off the brake from a stop will cause it to surge 3 times with the engine cutting out in between. It's also near impossible to get the car to take off smoothly from a stop, with or without the auto hold on. I also noticed the surging in reverse.

Taking it into the dealer tomorrow for the second time, the first time they said the car was normal. They said they have replaced mechatronic units before on these cars so I will be pushing for that.


----------



## _ANARCHY_ (Dec 14, 2008)

I took mine in for something similar and was told this was "normal". Not sure what to tell you, maybe you can get yours fixed. They won't even look at mine anymore. Said they won't even take it back in for squeaks since they have looked it over. Trying to get rid of mine now.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

to get mine to launch smooth i hit the gas right away after letting off the brake


----------



## MURPHYSAWG (Mar 5, 2008)

*Search Mechatronics*



pfeifstudd said:


> I am currently having an issue with the transmission(DSG). basically what is happening is that occasionally when leaving from a standstill the car will lurch forward when i lift off the brake and then jumps when i press the gas. It is not smooth at all when leaving from a standstill and I am going to take it in to the dealership but since it is spiratic I wanted to see if anyone had the same issue and what the issue/solution might be.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Do yourself a favor and compare your cars behavior to search results you will get by searcing "mechatronics"

It's been posted on this thread but to give you my personal experience with 08GTI DSG.....
My GTI lurched at start from a stop, and even "Clunked". Clunked is the operative word to describe not only the cars action but the sound. It is anything but normal. Anyone riding in the car says WTF. This happend in Forward and Reverse as well as when car was at operating temp or cold. I also received the flashing PRNDL on Instrument readout MFI also known as the flash of death. This does not happen to everyone but if it does you have another strong indication of a problem.

This DSG malfunction [Clunk and Lurch] is not to be confused with the normal DSG behavior which is obviously different from a regular hydro automatic trans. When in doubt "test drive" a CC in the dealers inventory for comparison.

The dealer tried the software update on my GTI to no avail. Then ordered new Mechatronics unit and told me each unit is coded to the VIN and there is only one guy in the US preparing each and every one by hand to match up with the specific car. [Not sure if this was BS or not but it smelled fishy to me] They put me in a Jetta and said be ready for a long wait. As luck would have it my long wait was only a week.

At any rate mechatronics unit was replaced, problem was solved and it was back to normal. DSG is a great tranny but way to complicated. If my memory serves me correct the warranty claim to VWOA was over $4,000. Can you imagine paying for this out of pocket??? One thing I have always believed and now am even more convinced is NEVER own a VW that is out of manufacturers warranty period. Pls note VW acknowledges they have a problem and have issued updated DSG warranty for 10 years/100,000 miles. 

Hope you find this helpful

Murf


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

idq1i said:


> How do you people find dealers that actually address your concerns. All my local (NYC/LI) area dealers that I have tried with my last passat or current 2010 cc seem programmed to say " Oh that's a normal feature." They say that before I even finish a sentence. They even tried that when there was water pouring into the car through my rear windows (A well known TSB). Any suggestions? My car is is doing the whiplash-inducing lurch particularly when it's hot.
> 
> I love the car, the looks and the interior, but I can't deal with the service departments. I work on cars as a hobby, I have the Vag software, and obviously VW service departments can't deal with people that know more than just the location of the brake pedal. Recently, I caused a short circuit in my service adviser's brain when I told him that I will skip on their nearly $1k brake service and do the work myself. "......But...but the EPB ("special brake" was his term) needs a special kind of vw computer." Wow, no, really?


Every dealer is different. Sounds like yours is just too lazy to address the problem. My suggestion is this: tell them you feel the car is not safe to drive. I went about six months with the problem before I took it to the dealer. I told them I was afraid I would end up in my living room when parking in the garage or I would mow over a kid at my son's daycare--that is a lot of drama, but honestly that is what I was thinking at the time. VW knows there are problems. A smart dealer will address your concerns.


----------



## MURPHYSAWG (Mar 5, 2008)

*Old New Story here but well buried now [Good Morning America]*



Scott Evil said:


> Every dealer is different. Sounds like yours is just too lazy to address the problem. My suggestion is this: tell them you feel the car is not safe to drive. I went about six months with the problem before I took it to the dealer. I told them I was afraid I would end up in my living room when parking in the garage or I would mow over a kid at my son's daycare--that is a lot of drama, but honestly that is what I was thinking at the time. VW knows there are problems. A smart dealer will address your concerns.



http://www.autoinsane.com/2009/08/2...wagen-audi-dsg-recall-issues-caught-on-video/


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

MURPHYSAWG said:


> http://www.autoinsane.com/2009/08/2...wagen-audi-dsg-recall-issues-caught-on-video/


The OP is not talking about false neutrals.


----------



## MURPHYSAWG (Mar 5, 2008)

*True........But*



Scott Evil said:


> The OP is not talking about false neutrals.


True Dr Evil but he is talking about DSG problems which I had personal experience with and the flash of death was my point here. The clip indicates this problem for OP and I had this in my car which eventually resulted in Mechatronics replacement. I also think this GMA newscast forced VWOA's hand in the extension of the warranty on DSG to 10/100K. I think it's all relative information that he may find useful. The GTI community is well aquainted with this DSG problem but I get the impression that CC owners not so much so. This may be due to the fact that VW solved many of the problems prior to release of CC 09 models.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

I am having problems now for the 3rd time with my DSG and my CC is 12 months old with 12k on the clock. On the 6th I have an appointment with a vwoa rep and will be taking them for a ride. Problem is the car needs to be hot and even then sometimes it does not act up. Let me tell you guys though when the car lurches when pulling into the garage it scares the crap out me and I really think this is a safety issue at this point. I have owned 4 Jettas and now this CC and this car takes the cake for being a mechanical mess.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

MURPHYSAWG said:


> True Dr Evil but he is talking about DSG problems which I had personal experience with and the flash of death was my point here. The clip indicates this problem for OP and I had this in my car which eventually resulted in Mechatronics replacement. I also think this GMA newscast forced VWOA's hand in the extension of the warranty on DSG to 10/100K. I think it's all relative information that he may find useful. The GTI community is well aquainted with this DSG problem but I get the impression that CC owners not so much so. This may be due to the fact that VW solved many of the problems prior to release of CC 09 models.


It is relative to DSG issues, but it is not the problem described above. The dealer is already not cooperating so I do not understand how that video will help the OP. A different problem on a different car would complicate things and give the dealer more excuses to avoid dealing with the problem.

Regardless, VWOA needs to proactively address something this big. The fact that dealers are choosing to be ignorant is unfortunate.


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*CC*

UPDATE*** Took my car in to the dealership and they had me ride with one the sales people who is supposidely the "DSG expert." He kept trying to tell me it was the larger rims and the large amount of torque the car makes.:screwy:

After driving the sales guy back to the dealership I had the service manager ride with me and told him, "Look I am not an idiot and I know cars very well." it is not the 19" rims that were factory installed mind you and it is not the massive 215 lb/ft tq. :banghead:

He agreed and said the lurching when the car gets hot is not the normal DSG problem and they are keeping it over the weekend to diagnose.

I will keep everyone updated and the result


----------



## Blackhawk878 (Oct 3, 2010)

pfeifstudd said:


> UPDATE*** Took my car in to the dealership and they had me ride with one the sales people who is supposidely the "DSG expert." He kept trying to tell me it was the larger rims and the large amount of torque the car makes.:screwy:
> 
> After driving the sales guy back to the dealership I had the service manager ride with me and told him, "Look I am not an idiot and I know cars very well." it is not the 19" rims that were factory installed mind you and it is not the massive 215 lb/ft tq. :banghead:
> 
> ...


pfeifstudd,

Just curious as to which dealership you are using in Phoenix so I know whether or not to avoid them.


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*cc*



Blackhawk878 said:


> pfeifstudd,
> 
> Just curious as to which dealership you are using in Phoenix so I know whether or not to avoid them.


I am at VW North Scottsdale. Only reason I took it to them is because I just bought the car from them about a week ago.

The service guys so far have been very nice and they road with me to verify they felt the problem, cause i told them it happens when the car warms up.

I will update when I hear from them.


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

I also have the same problem, looking forward to what they tell you.


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*cc*

Service adviser gave me a call and said there is definitely something wrong. They said they checked the fluids and other stuff they said they can do and they opened up some help ticket with VW USA and are waiting to hear back from their techs after the new year.

So my car will be there over the weekend! to be continued.....

I made sure to take one of the techs out with me when it was doing the lurching thing and made them confirm they felt it before i left it. I hate leaving my car for a whole day and getting a call that afternoon stating we could not replicate the problem.

to be continued.....:facepalm:


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Try to get the clutches readapted. Thats what the dealership should try first and if that doesnt work then mechtronics unit would be next.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I suggested the clutch readaptation idea to my dealer and they dismissed it.. I guess I should do what he did and have the service guy ride with me in some street with a lot of Stop signs..


----------



## evan2010cc (Sep 22, 2010)

Glad to see that others are reporting this issue, I thought it was the way I was driving the car to be honest. Mine has the lurch from a start after extended highway driving and then switching to stop and go. I note that the severity of the lurch is affected by how quickly I get on the gas pedal. If I give it a slight press for the first second and then apply it down it is not as bad. My car's production date was May of 2010, how about the rest of you CC owners that are seeing this?


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

My production date is either May or June 2010 also


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*Update!!*

So I got a call from the service department and they said it needs a new Mechatronics?? unit. They said it will take 3 days to order and get it here. 

I will let you all know how that works but at least they recognized it as a problem and not normal operation.:thumbup:


----------



## swarthyweasel (May 21, 2010)

I had my '10 CC in for this "lurching" issue too. I told them that it was the worst after an extended highway drive, and then a switch to stop and go. The service manager said that they didn't find anything out of the ordinary/ I think the term on the paperwork was "performed as designed". My 10K service is scheduled for this Saturday. How do I get this addressed at the same time?


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*cc*

I brought in a list of the symptoms and i also wrote that I believe it was the mechatronics unit and that i was aware that VW knows this is a known issue. I drove it for while then when i went in to the dealership i requested that the service advisor ride with me and confirm that what he felt was not right before i left it with them. 

they never even gave it a second thought and opened up a ticket with VW USA and got it approved.


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

Took my old man's CC in today... went for a ride with the tech, within 20 seconds (no questions asked) he said, "Yup, Mechtronics unit is bad!" Luckily in our case, the lurching and hard shifting isn't too too bad yet, so they are letting us take the car home after they do the inspection and fix the fuel line rattle today. 

I'm usually in the mk5 forums and I don't know if this has been covered, but both my service advisor and tech said that there will be a recall on the Mechatronics unit and VW should be notifying owners of the effected vehicles soon. So hold tight gentlemen, once these letters come out shove them right up the problematic dealers' ass! 

By the way, the dealership is Quirk VW in Manchester, NH for those of you who are close but have been having issues with other dealers :thumbup:


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

PGJettaFTW said:


> but both my service advisor and tech said that there will be a recall on the Mechatronics unit and VW should be notifying owners of the effected vehicles soon. So hold tight gentlemen, once these letters come out shove them right up the problematic dealers' ass!


 Hope VW does do a recall. This issue is beginning to build by the month and only a matter of time till someone has an accident caused by the faulty units. Then VW would have a major lawsuit on their hands.


----------



## BMWERKEN135 (Jan 6, 2010)

I hope this turns into a recall because I am having the exact same lurching issues. It's impossible to take off smoothly and the lurching gets progressively worse as the car warms up- especially after a long highway run.

I plan to bring it into the dealer on Wed and will drive the car extensively beforehand to get it warmed up. I will also get the tech to ride along to show them the issue first hand. It would be much easier not to have to go through all this trouble to prove to them but alas, last time I complained, they said it was normal


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*cc*

This is the invoice of the description I gave and the repairs that were performed. It seems to be working much better now with the new Mechatronic unit.


----------



## mymagoo (Oct 9, 2010)

"Normal Behavior" is the standard dealer response. 
Sad, but true. 
Mine exhibits the odd lurching and pulsating while standing still after driving for over 30 mins.
good luck..


----------



## BMWERKEN135 (Jan 6, 2010)

pfeifstudd said:


> This is the invoice of the description I gave and the repairs that were performed. It seems to be working much better now with the new Mechatronic unit.


The image didn't seem to work, could you try reuploading so I could bring it in with my for proof :wave:


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

Several other posts in another vw forum say that more than a few Service Advisors have stated that VW will be recalling and/or fixing all DSG's coming in Feb.
Guess this has caught VW's attention


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*cc*

I updated the link so it should be showing now. VW North Scottsdale was very nice about everything. So i was very pleased with how they resolved it for me.:thumbup:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

pfeifstudd said:


> This is the invoice of the description I gave and the repairs that were performed. It seems to be working much better now with the new Mechatronic unit.


saved! Thanks man..next stop..service dept


----------



## BMWERKEN135 (Jan 6, 2010)

Some good news guys. Brought the car in to have the problem diagnosed. I drove the car for 30 minutes beforehand to show them how it was acting up. Also printed out this thread and the helpful North Scotsdale VW invoice above but they were not interested. They said since I had a 2010 that they would need to have the car overnight and talk to VofA 

Anyways, get the call this morning and they verified the issue and have ordered a mechantronic unit for me. Bad part is it won't be in until the 24th! All in all, happy that they recognized the problem and are stepping up.

The SA mentioned that the recall was only for 2008-2009 models, 2010 models supposedly received the new mechatronic unit but it is possible since mine was an early build 2010 (04/10) that I received the faulty part.

I'll give you all an update after the 24th when I get her back.


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

I will also be updating with my final tomorrow. I am dropping of the car tomorrow morning at about 830 and I was told it was about a 5-6 hour job I will have the car back before closing :thumbup:


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Any update on this? 

I have had my clutches and mechatronic unit replaced and I am still have the same lurching issues when the car is warm.


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*cc*

I have been driving my car for the past week and all seems to be much better. I guess time will tell how long the fix lasts.


----------



## evan2010cc (Sep 22, 2010)

The dealer took a look at my car today, neither I on the test drive with the service manager nor the service techs were able to have the car lurch from a stop. Go figure it wouldn't do it. So at the very least it is documented. They have told me that my car has the latest rev of the Mechtronics so it shouldn't be doing this. Unless the part is going bad or malfunctioning, so just going to have to hang in there and see what happens from here forward. Just as a reminder my build date on my car is May 2010.


----------



## BMWERKEN135 (Jan 6, 2010)

juvefan20 said:


> Any update on this?
> 
> I have had my clutches and mechatronic unit replaced and I am still have the same lurching issues when the car is warm.


Car went in this morning to have the mechatronics unit replaced. Will report back once I have time to drive it. Hoping this solves the issue although I'm worried seeing people experiencing the lurching even after the replacement.


----------



## BMWERKEN135 (Jan 6, 2010)

Got the car back and so far so good. I would say 90% of the lurch is gone, this transmission is still very odd and requires a pause between letting off the brake and hitting the gas to prevent a jerk. I noticed a slight lurch once right after I picked it up from the dealer but since then, the car has been smooth.

I started it on a hill, when the lurching was real bad, and it did not do it at all. The car gently engaged the clutch and began to creep forward- exactly what I expected.

I'll keep an eye on it and report back if there are any long term issues.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

any other updates with this?


----------



## evan2010cc (Sep 22, 2010)

No update from me, still right where I left off. Some days it does it, others it drives perfect.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

My car is now fine with a new dsg, after much argueing vwoa paid more than a few payments on the car since it took them about 37 days total in service to fix the car and technically in ny I could have gone lemon. That being said my car is a lease so in 25 months the car is theirs so free payments is nice for a little trouble. I would say I am happy with the service from vwoa.


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

so what exactly did they fix in your case^^^^^. The same stuff that is in the copy of the receipt earlier in the post?


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

If your asking me they gave me a whole new dsg. This was only after they changed the mechatronic unit and the clutch pack which was done on seperate service visits.


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

if it happens again, will you be able to lemon the car?


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

per nys i can now, but i took easy way out and collected since i have only 2 years left on the car. I doubt I can have that bad of luck as to have 2 bad trannys can Ib:facepalm:


----------



## BMWERKEN135 (Jan 6, 2010)

An update here. Got a new mechatronics unit installed. 

The car drives much smoother and does not have near the same amount of lurch that it had before. However, if I drive the car for over an hour, I do get a small lurch when I let off the brake. It is noticeable enough that passengers make a comment so I will be keeping an eye on it and bringing it back in if it persists.

It is hard to replicate as I need to drive the car for well over an hour.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Wow! I definitely have this issue. I hope a recall comes soon. I'm done going to the dealer with problems, it takes 5 visits to fix them and I don't have time for that sh*t!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

BMWERKEN135 said:


> An update here. Got a new mechatronics unit installed.
> 
> The car drives much smoother and does not have near the same amount of lurch that it had before. However, if I drive the car for over an hour, I do get a small lurch when I let off the brake. It is noticeable enough that passengers make a comment so I will be keeping an eye on it and bringing it back in if it persists.
> 
> It is hard to replicate as I need to drive the car for well over an hour.


From your last post, mine does the same jerk when i step on the gas pedal right away after let go of the brake, but after the car warmed up a bit from driving (~5-10mins), the jerkiness is usually gone. 

At first I thought my dsg was having issue, but now I start to adapt to it.


----------



## BMWERKEN135 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well they replaced the Mechatronics unit back in Jan and it is still doing the lurch. Albeit, not as bad as before but it is still acting up.

In addition, I am getting a knock on the front driver's side under cornering or going over steep inclines at an angle.

Seems to be the same issue here- http://www.arfc.org/complaints/2010/volkswagen/cc/10392535.aspx

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## evan2010cc (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes my car is doing that as well, seen when turning right onto a incline such as a drive way. Have not taken it in for this yet, but plan on doing so.


----------



## Blackhawk878 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Anyone have a VAG-COM cable?*

To get their current DSG reading. Mine has a very harsh down-shift from 3-2 (among other quirks) so I checked the TCU software to see if was updated during the last trip to the dealer but the software is from December of 2009. Wondering if there are any updates out there to help with smoothing out the drive. 

Here is the readout from mine:

Wednesday,30,March,2011,10:07:37:58448
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Address 02: Auto Trans
Control Module Part Number: 
Component and/or Version: 
Software Coding: 
Work Shop Code: 
VCID: 55AA9E3F8587

Advanced Identification
Serial number: 00000912041358
Identification: TFK-030
Revision: 51112
Date: 04.12.09
Manufacturer number: 1358
Test stand number: 8501
Flash Status
Programming Attempts: 2
Successful Attempts: 2
Programming Status: 00000000
Required Conditions: 00000000
Flash Tool Code: 00000 000 05311
Flash Date: 00.14.00
Software
000N 
Misc.
Hardware number: 02E 927 770 AL
Lot Number: F10
Type Lock: 0003
VCDS Info:
Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl


----------



## BMWERKEN135 (Jan 6, 2010)

Update:

Brought the car in for 3 issues:

1) Car still lurches after 30-40 mins of driving when letting off brake.
2) Car clunks when coming to a stop and shifting 2-1.
3) Popping sound underneath driver's side floor board when going over inclines.

They drove the car and could not find anything wrong. I took the tech on a 40 minute drive and he verified 1+2. 3 was hard to replicate but he knew of the problem and said it was most likely a rear subframe bolt that had come loose 

Result:

- Replaced Dual Mass Flywheel on DSG. So far no lurching, car still clunks when coming to a stop but it is muted. I am beginning to think this is a characteristic of DSG, I noticed it on a loaner Jetta as well.
- Replaced 2 rear sub frame bolts with longer versions that have more threading to hold in place. SA advised that a TSB was going to be released for this and that other CC owners may need to get this replaced down the line.


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

how long did it take them to replace all this?


----------



## BMWERKEN135 (Jan 6, 2010)

Total of 2 days but 1 day to diagnose and 1 day for install. If you go in and they know what needs to be done, it can be done in a day.


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

taking my car in tomorrow to have them check this one out, lets see what they say.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Blackhawk878 said:


> To get their current DSG reading. Mine has a very harsh down-shift from 3-2 (among other quirks) so I checked the TCU software to see if was updated during the last trip to the dealer but the software is from December of 2009. Wondering if there are any updates out there to help with smoothing out the drive.
> 
> Here is the readout from mine:
> 
> ...


I took my car in yesterday and the dealer called me in the evening to inform me that there was an update for a control module in the transmission?, anyway going to pick it up today and will look out for the lurching like a hawk. If it lurches even once I am taking it back!


----------



## BMWERKEN135 (Jan 6, 2010)

Not sure if you guys saw this in the WSJ last week:



> Q: My 2010 Volkswagen CC performs very well but for one thing: From a standing start there seems to be a slight delay before kicking in. Have there been any reported problems?
> 
> —Gerard R. Cleere, Scottsdale, Ariz.
> A: This is a common complaint with the CC. Its modern, turbocharged four-cylinder engine has an annoying, old-fashioned problem called turbo lag. It relies on the turbo's boost for much of its power, but the power doesn't develop until the turbo is spinning quickly. The time it takes for the power to kick in is probably about half a second, but seems much longer. When the engine finally begins to pull the car with authority, it tends to lurch forward. This is probably because you have continued to push the throttle pedal further in search of power. There are aftermarket electronic engine-control modifications available, but going light on the throttle under initial acceleration may be the best solution.


I wrote the WSJ reporter to tell him that this was not due to turbo lag but a known issue on these cars. Will let you know if he gets back to me.


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

went to the dealership last week to have them check it out over in pasadena, CA. They said that the mecatronics unit needed to be replaced, but there is a 2 week wait on them since there arent any in the US and they have to get them shipped from overseas.


----------



## swarthyweasel (May 21, 2010)

*mech unit replaced*

Got my mech unit replaced and it seemed to fix 90% of my issues. My biggest complaint was a BIG lurch from a dead stop once the car was good and warmed up. It's not nearly as bad as it was. I can life with it the way it is now. I wouldn't let anyone else drive it before.


----------



## BMWERKEN135 (Jan 6, 2010)

swarthyweasel said:


> Got my mech unit replaced and it seemed to fix 90% of my issues. My biggest complaint was a BIG lurch from a dead stop once the car was good and warmed up. It's not nearly as bad as it was. I can life with it the way it is now. I wouldn't let anyone else drive it before.


Yes I have had the mech unit replaced and continue to have this issue. My next step is to get the transmission replaced. It is my only complaint with this car :banghead:


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

After the mec unit was replaced, did the problem occur again right away or after x amount of miles


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

That's not good to hear especially now because my dealer just found that my car has to have the mechatronics unit replaced and they have ordered one. This is happening after having just the "transmission s/w" reset twice before when I complained about the problem to them.


----------



## swarthyweasel (May 21, 2010)

Update: Mech seems to be working out. No real complaints since it was replaced.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I got mine replaced and its been good although it is too soon to judge. I'll let you guys know after couple months I guess.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

I had the same issue and my Mechatronics unit was replaced about 7 or 8 months ago. It is still driving fine with no issues. And I even saw an upgrade in fuel economy after the Mech unit was replaced.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah that's strange. It happened to me too. I drove to CT yesterday and saw an increase in the range estimation from the computer compared to my past trips with the same amount of fuel. I don't know if it had anything to do with the mech unit. Maybe some s/w was reset which made the computer re-learn?


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Is this a recall yet? I don't want to spend hours and several trips to the dealer to get them to replace it.

Thanks,


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

As I mentioned a long while back regarding the issue, the transmission smooths out after 5-10mins warm up drive. At first I thought my car was having the mechatronic unit problem. 

I hope BMWERKEN135 has some update on that.


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Mine does it on decel ar around 20mph while braking (clutch slightly engadged I'm guessing and causing chatter in the driveline) and it does it consistently on take off. The only way to take off smooth is to lay in to the throttle which then causes the clutch to slip more. Basically, I just need a bit more clutch slippage taking off in 1st gear at part throttle and that would solve that issue I think.


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

mcgyver7923 said:


> Is this a recall yet? I don't want to spend hours and several trips to the dealer to get them to replace it.
> 
> Thanks,


No Recall as of yet. Although Looong overdue. You have to fight with the dealer or convince them otherwise. I went twice in past to be told it is "normal". 
I had a passat rental for 2 weeks w/ dsg and it was fine. The CC has since been traded in. (Thank God). No more CC's for this family.
The Tiguan has been great though. Good Luck


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Tiguan doesnt have dsg


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

Epence said:


> Tiguan doesnt have dsg


Yes , I know. Just making a small statement that the Tiguan has been excellent so far. 
(The CC was a less than stellar)


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

ah...got it.

I talked to the VW dealership, they said there's no "control module" update whatsoever....:beer:


----------



## shadow300z (Jun 16, 2013)

pfeifstudd said:


> This is the invoice of the description I gave and the repairs that were performed. It seems to be working much better now with the new Mechatronic unit.


 I just wanted to thank you for the invoice. I just brought in my brand new (used) 2010 CC to VW North Scottsdale and described the issue. I got a call a while later saying that the Mechatronics unit was exactly the problem. It took them about 3 weeks to get the part from Germany and get it installed, but they gave me a loaner in the meantime, and got it all taken care of. 

Thanks again! :beer:


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone got their mechatronics replaced while tuned?


----------



## Choop145 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey guys. New to the forum. Just got my 2010 CC 2 weeks ago and sent it back to my dealer due to the jerky start up. The Service Manager came out and I told him the problem, so he jumped in the car and took it for a test drive. Of course it takes off fine at first and everything seems good and I thought i was screwed. Then he took my car onto an incline and stopped the car and took his foot off the break. first try you feel the car miss a gear and roll back a foot, than catch a gear and move up the ramp. On the second try he let off the break and it caught the gear and went up the ramp perfectly, without rolling back at all. The third try he let off the break, the car missed a gear, rolled back, then missed a gear 2 more times and just rolled all the way back to the bottom of the incline (this was obviously done without applying anything on the gas pedal). He looked at me and said, "yup, that's not normal". He told me he was going to replace the clutch kit (which they luckily had in stock). I got my car back this evening and everything has felt great. The take off feels natural and smooth. I will follow up in a couple weeks and let you know if it continues to run smooth. This was at Brandon Volkswagen in FL and they have been nothing but great. I actually enjoy taking my car in. Thanks to this thread, I felt like I wasn't being anal about taking this car in to have it checked out. So hopefully this can help one of you guys/girls out.


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

Brandon Volkswagen is the best VW dealership I have ever been to. They always have the best prices for CPO and the service department is great. I actually just bought my `12 CC there. Just wish they were closer to me. My local dealer is a nightmare. 


On another note my car is a little jerky when shifting in Drive, especially when the car is warm. Initial take off is the worst and up or downshift has a slight jump in rpms. Not smooth is the best way I can describe it. In sport and manual mode it is so much smoother though with no issue. I can't tell if there is an problem or its just the way that the dsg is. Opinions?


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ That's because of a faulty Mechantronics unit. It malfunctions when it heats up. That's how several CCs had that unit replaced. I had mine replaced under warranty almost 2 years ago and haven't seen that problem come back. They tried a software reset at first and that stayed good until the computer finished "learning" (problem reprised after few months). I convinced them to take a highway ride for few minutes and then come into city traffic.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> x2 !! Everyone in my family who drives my car bring this up each time and I keep telling them that it is normal..


x3

I was at my dealership for the 30K service last week and told them about the problem. The Master Tech drove the car with me and he said it was normal for them to do that since they are different than conventional auto transmissions and that they don't have a torque convertor


----------



## cole93 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Same here...*

It's 2015... And yes, sadly, I own a VW CC. The lurching is really bad -again. I took it to the dealership some months ago, and showed this thread. They pushed back (VW Heritage in Lithia Springs, GA). They eventually found other things wrong with the car that they repaired. For a while, the problem seemed to go away - or so I thought. When going up inclines, I literally prepare myself for the lurch and clunking sound. Everyone in my family avoids my car... And considering I worked so hard to pay it off early with the hopes of not having to buy another car for a loonng time, I'm really up a creek.

I'm planning on writing to VW to complain. I don't have 3 lifetimes to buy a car as expensive as this - and do it over again because of what are obviously defects in design. I'll let you know.

Thanks for sharing.

Cole


----------



## jacie6056 (Dec 2, 2017)

*Anyone who has this problem here*

At 2018 is there any update for this issue. I had same issue here. Got a 2010 cc recently. Does anyone know the estimate price to replace the mechatronics?


----------

